# Latest Addition To The Family...



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

a split-second (rattrapante) hi-beat Slava stop watch.

loads of fun and practical too, a large heavy beasty this one


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one *`X`*, I got one of these Agat`s from Roy great value at Â£19









Its a 60 minute stop watch, I have used it in conjunction with my RLT13 Special at work, when someone asks me the time I look at the 13 for the hour then pull out the Agat for the exact minute









For some reason I often get strange looks and have been called a _weirdo _
































BTW I have noticed these turning up in a couple of adverts recently and also being used in some TV programmes although without Agat on the dial


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I Like tha Slava stopwatch, is it a new, or currently available item? and where would be a good place to find those?

And you need to educate me. What does the other hand do?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Mines from '89 according to the paperwork.

I do not think they make them any more. They are readily found on fleabay.

I've seen them go for as little as 7$ to $50 (I paid @$30) some try and sell them for hundreds - in a nice wooden box etc... don't fall for it. Perhaps even Roy can get hold of some.

The other hand is the split second hand, stops and catches up with the main hand with a button, that is the rattrapante feature.



DavidH said:


> I Like tha Slava stopwatch, is it a new, or currently available item? and where would be a good place to find those?
> 
> And you need to educate me. What does the other hand do?
> 
> ...


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Mach, you really need a chronograph be boring and do it all from one wrist.... !

those Agats are fantastic value for money at the moment...



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice one *`X`*, I got one of these Agat`s from Roy great value at Â£19
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

